# Gibt´s einfach nicht mehr! Was vermisst Ihr?



## Jamdoumo (18. Dezember 2013)

Moin!

Nachdem ich nun schon fast 2 Jahre auf der Suche nach der alten Lesath bin, wollte ich einfach mal in die Runde fragen was Ihr so sucht bzw. vermisst. 

Bei der Frage dreht es sich in erster Linie um Artikel die es schlichtweg nicht mehr zu kaufen gibt, die durch eine neue Modellreihe ersetzt aber nie erreicht wurden.

z.B. die Aspire Rollenserie, Fireblood Ruten und Rollen...Blechpeitsche...Big S Wobbler..Ihr wisst schon!

Und wer von Euch hat solch einen Artikel -sein ganz besonderes Stück-, das man entweder schon immer hatte oder durch Zufall gebraucht bekommen hat und nun hütet wie seinen Augapfel.


Also Ihr Sucher und/oder Besitzer was vermisst Ihr?


----------



## kati48268 (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gibt´s einfach nicht mehr! Was vermisst Ihr?*

Sänger GTM 40T+ !!!
Ein Trauerspiel, dass so ein tolles Gerät vom Markt verschwindet ...und durch _nichts_ ersetzt wird.
Bei ebay & co. überschlagen sich die Angler, die einen haben wollen.
Ich auch. |evil:


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gibt´s einfach nicht mehr! Was vermisst Ihr?*

Den DAV....


----------



## grubenreiner (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gibt´s einfach nicht mehr! Was vermisst Ihr?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Sänger GTM 40T+ !!!
> Ein Trauerspiel, dass so ein tolles Gerät vom Markt verschwindet ...und durch _nichts_ ersetzt wird.
> Bei ebay & co. überschlagen sich die Angler, die einen haben wollen.
> Ich auch. |evil:



[edit by Admin: sowas in Kleinanzeigen, danke]


----------



## Taxidermist (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gibt´s einfach nicht mehr! Was vermisst Ihr?*

@Kathi, vielleicht solltest du den Jürgen mal kontaktieren!

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=276679

Oh, oder den Reiner!

Jürgen


----------



## nxxkxxlxr (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gibt´s einfach nicht mehr! Was vermisst Ihr?*

Die alte generation der shimano stradic fd 4000...hab letztens dazu auch schon nen thread eröffnet ob die noch jemand zu liegen hat.....


----------



## Taxidermist (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gibt´s einfach nicht mehr! Was vermisst Ihr?*

Bei mir ist der Rapala Risto Rap in 9cm 27gr. gesucht, von den kleineren habe ich inzwischen ein Rudel!
Und zwar bevorzugt in Farbe TSD

http://www.kalasaalis.com/images/uistimet/bimages/Rapala-Risto-Rap_1227553337_2.jpg

Jürgen


----------



## kati48268 (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gibt´s einfach nicht mehr! Was vermisst Ihr?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Kathi, vielleicht solltest du den Jürgen mal kontaktieren!
> Jürgen


"Reserviert".
Hab ich zu spät gesehen und mein erster Gedanke war, Jürgen zu erwürgen!



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Ich hab einen den ich verkaufen würde|supergri


Schick mir mal 'ne PN mit deiner Preisvorstellung.
Ganz ehrlich: so ein Teil stellt man bei ebay ein; geht i.d.R. deutlich über 100Tacken, weil es so viele Interessenten gibt.
Das sprengt wiederum mein Budget total.


Was vermisse ich noch?
Früher brauchte man 2 (Mono-)Schnüre:
*Platil Strong
Platil Soft*
und sonst gar keine!

Besser ging es nicht und geht auch heute nicht.
Günstig waren sie auch noch.
Hab noch eine Rolle mit P. Strong drauf, die ich seit rund 20Jahren _benutze_!
Deutlich zu steif & kringelig geworden, ok, aber man kann damit immer noch ein Auto abschleppen.


----------



## BronkoderBär (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gibt´s einfach nicht mehr! Was vermisst Ihr?*

Fanta Pink Grapefruit


----------



## Allrounder27 (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gibt´s einfach nicht mehr! Was vermisst Ihr?*

Schmetterlingsauflagen zum Ansitzangeln.


----------



## nxxkxxlxr (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gibt´s einfach nicht mehr! Was vermisst Ihr?*

Hansen flash blinker in den alten Farben. .....


----------



## angler1996 (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gibt´s einfach nicht mehr! Was vermisst Ihr?*

Fische
Gruß A.


----------



## Lazarus (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gibt´s einfach nicht mehr! Was vermisst Ihr?*

Plötzol
Die Tube war immer dabei, super praktisch um mal ein paar Köderfische zu fangen. 
Gibts noch was vergleichbares am Markt?


----------



## grubenreiner (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gibt´s einfach nicht mehr! Was vermisst Ihr?*

Den Angelladen direkt im Ort.

Achja, und Ruten mit Vollkorkgriffen und Schieberingen und ohne unaussprechliche japanische Namen.


----------



## Tino34 (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gibt´s einfach nicht mehr! Was vermisst Ihr?*

:cden Fox Hering Shad :c


----------



## Franky (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gibt´s einfach nicht mehr! Was vermisst Ihr?*

Jepp... Die guten (alten) Platil-Schnüre vermisse ich auch!!!! Es gibt zwar Ersatz, aber Ersatz ist und bleibt nur Ersatz!!!


----------



## pike-81 (18. Dezember 2013)

Deutsche Wertarbeit im Gerätesektor und Zeit zum Angeln.


----------



## weserwaller (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gibt´s einfach nicht mehr! Was vermisst Ihr?*

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deutsche_Mark


----------



## Taxidermist (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gibt´s einfach nicht mehr! Was vermisst Ihr?*



> Plötzol
> Die Tube war immer dabei,


Bei mir auch, Anfang der 70er.
Ich hab das Zeug als Bengel immer "vorgekostet"!
Heute will ich aber nicht mehr wissen, woraus dass gemacht war, hat jedenfalls gut geschmeckt, etwas nach Anis.

Jürgen


----------



## volkerm (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gibt´s einfach nicht mehr! Was vermisst Ihr?*

Den Platil- Schnüren weine ich keine Träne nach, seit ich Stroft fische.
 Wohl den Rollen mit wenig Kugellagern und Klimbim sowie der NICHT infiniten Rücklaufsperre.
 Und Getränkedosen ohne Pfand, weil die einfach leicht und praktisch waren- In anderen Ländern geht es auch- ohne Müllberge.


----------



## racoon (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gibt´s einfach nicht mehr! Was vermisst Ihr?*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Plötzol
> Die Tube war immer dabei, super praktisch um mal ein paar Köderfische zu fangen.
> Gibts noch was vergleichbares am Markt?



Wurde bei mir durch Mystic ersetzt. Mit nem ordentlichen 'Batzen' am Haken ist es meistens auch für ein paar KöFis gut.


----------



## Taxidermist (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gibt´s einfach nicht mehr! Was vermisst Ihr?*



> Wurde bei mir durch Mystic ersetzt.


Das wurde doch von Mosella vertrieben, die sind aber pleite?

Jürgen


----------



## Lenzibald (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gibt´s einfach nicht mehr! Was vermisst Ihr?*

Servus.
Beim Hiki versand gibt's Fertigteig ist nicht aus der Tube aber aus dem Glas fix und fertig. Gibt's für Karpfen Forellen und Weißfische.
http://www.hiki.at/produkte/futter/teige
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## racoon (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gibt´s einfach nicht mehr! Was vermisst Ihr?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das wurde doch von Mosella vertrieben, die sind aber pleite?
> 
> Jürgen




Keine Ahnung, über wen es das gibt. Mosella probiert es nochmal und ist seit rund einem Jahr zurück.  Mit dem was sie können/konnten. Futtermittel und Stippzubehör.


----------



## fordfan1 (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gibt´s einfach nicht mehr! Was vermisst Ihr?*

Cormoran Cora Z Gruffy

Ein sehr fängiger Wobbler für nen vernünftigen Preis...


----------



## 42er barsch (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gibt´s einfach nicht mehr! Was vermisst Ihr?*

Y.A.D. - Shannon Wobbler floating 5cm Weißfisch- und Barschdekor.

die waren eine unschlagbare waffe auf barsch über der steinpackung.

keinen ähnlichen wobbler mehr mit solch einer aktion gefunden, bei der größe.

... und die guten alten DAM- Effzett nature 3D Wobbler.

in der floating version auch immer ein hechtbringer.

sind ab und an bei e-bay zu finden, stocke dort meist meine bestände auf.


----------



## Jose (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gibt´s einfach nicht mehr! Was vermisst Ihr?*

ruhe am wasser


----------



## volkerm (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gibt´s einfach nicht mehr! Was vermisst Ihr?*

Jose- fisch in der Pampa- es gibt nur den Weg. Leider sind dort die Einkommenschancen beschränkt, wenn man komplett umsiedelt- aber irgendwas ist ja immer. Im Ernst- weit laufen, mache ich schon ewig, weg von Parkplätzen, wenig und leichtes Geschirr. Dazu kam ich über Ansitz- Spinn- und Fliegenfischen. Mit Mobilität sind natürlich auch einige Angelarten nicht machbar- ist es mir wert.


----------



## Petterson (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gibt´s einfach nicht mehr! Was vermisst Ihr?*

Die Quick Finessa mit ihrem "Schraubenradgetriebe", Metallkörper und Kugellager nur dort, wo`s wirklich was bringt....und dafür ganz ohne Schnickschnack, da darf sogar die Rücklaufsperre noch leise vor sich hin knattern. Hab immer noch eine in Gebrauch und die alte Dame (dürfte so ihre 30 Jahre auf dem Getriebe haben) schnurrt immer noch sanft und ruckelfrei wie ein Kätzchen!


----------



## GeorgeB (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gibt´s einfach nicht mehr! Was vermisst Ihr?*

Plötzol ... Alter ... hatte ich ja gar nicht mehr auf dem Schirm. _Der_ Angelgeruch schlechthin als junger Bengel in den 70ern. Geniales Zeugs. Hatte den Geruch beim Lesen des Namens sofort wieder in der Nase. :m

Platil-Strong und Soft war auch genial. Ebenso die Mark V und VI von ABU. Ne VI hab ich noch, allerdings mit gebrochener Spitze. Aber nicht durchs Angeln.

Manchmal fragt man sich: Hat es auf dem Angelsektor überhaupt wirklich wichtige Neuerungen/Verbesserungen seit den 70ern gegeben? #c


----------



## volkerm (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gibt´s einfach nicht mehr! Was vermisst Ihr?*

Naja  George, die Ruten heutzutage hätte ich früher gern gefischt. Geflechtschnur, gute, ist hie und da auch was. Chemisch geschärfte Haken. Und Leichtigkeit des Gerödels. Ich differenziere da.


----------



## bacalo (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gibt´s einfach nicht mehr! Was vermisst Ihr?*

So einige Pilker von Hakuma.

Vom Vadder her kenne ich noch den Geruch von "Moschus-öl" ?? oder wie die ölhaltige Flüssigkeit auch immer genannt wurde.
Brachte meinem Vater immer wieder einen Karpfen.


----------



## Flacho (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gibt´s einfach nicht mehr! Was vermisst Ihr?*

Den Mann's Super Stretch 1-

Hat mir den ersten Meterhecht gebracht. Leider ist der nirgendwo mehr zu haben.


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gibt´s einfach nicht mehr! Was vermisst Ihr?*

Die gute alte UBS. Vielleicht kennen ein paar Leute noch die "Grüne" von Uli Beyer. Sieht man leider auch nur noch selten bei ebay.


----------



## Surf (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gibt´s einfach nicht mehr! Was vermisst Ihr?*

gute und beszahlbare karpfenruten mit korkgriffen und eine ganz bestimmten berkley pacific bay brandungsrute


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gibt´s einfach nicht mehr! Was vermisst Ihr?*

Von Storm gab´s mal einen Gummifisch mit eingegossenem Bleikörper im Barschdekor, der absolut unschlagbar war.
Das Ding war eine echte Wunderwaffe!

Aber nur in einer bestimmten Größe:
Auf die  kleineren und größeren Nummern ging nix.

Unverständlicher weise wurde er sofort wieder aus dem Programm genommen.
Mein Händler wußte auch um die Wirkung und war genauso verzweifelt wie ich (und noch eine Hand voll Eingeweihte):
Nicht mal er konnte sich einen privaten Lebensvorrat anlegen, so schnell waren sie wieder aus dem Programm.


----------



## Gardenfly (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gibt´s einfach nicht mehr! Was vermisst Ihr?*

Plötzol
und Schwingspitzenruten


----------



## Purist (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gibt´s einfach nicht mehr! Was vermisst Ihr?*

Billige aber gute Schnur, die noch Made in (W.-)Germany war.
Diverse robuste Rollenklassiker, mit wenig Kugellagern.

Klassische Hakenformen, die man nicht ewig (in Läden oder im Netz) unter dem ganzen Japankram suchen muss. 

War Plötzol nicht eine deutsche "Mystic-kopie"?
http://www.mystic.fr/en/16/Mystic_Product_Range.html
Vermissen tue ich das nicht, war mir immer irgendwie zu künstlich. 



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Manchmal fragt man sich: Hat es auf dem Angelsektor überhaupt wirklich  wichtige Neuerungen/Verbesserungen seit den 70ern gegeben? #c



Futterboote gibt's erst seit den frühen 80er Jahren |rolleyes


----------



## Gardenfly (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gibt´s einfach nicht mehr! Was vermisst Ihr?*



Purist schrieb:


> War Plötzol nicht eine deutsche "Mystic-kopie"?
> http://www.mystic.fr/en/16/Mystic_Product_Range.html



nee Mysik ist Uhu in rot,Plötzol war eher wie Knetgummi


----------



## cafabu (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gibt´s einfach nicht mehr! Was vermisst Ihr?*

Moinsen,
das gute alte verständliche Hochdeutsch:k in der tackle name order#q.
Und die Byron blue shadow Rutenserie.
Carsten


----------



## Justsu (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gibt´s einfach nicht mehr! Was vermisst Ihr?*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Manchmal fragt man sich: Hat es auf dem Angelsektor überhaupt wirklich wichtige Neuerungen/Verbesserungen seit den 70ern gegeben? #c


 
Gummiköder!?


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gibt´s einfach nicht mehr! Was vermisst Ihr?*



Justsu schrieb:


> Gummiköder!?



Geflochtene Schnur!? Boilies!?


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gibt´s einfach nicht mehr! Was vermisst Ihr?*



volkerma schrieb:


> Und Getränkedosen ohne Pfand, weil die einfach leicht und praktisch waren- In anderen Ländern geht es auch- ohne Müllberge.



Bin auch bekennender Bierdosenfan ;-)))


----------



## dib (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gibt´s einfach nicht mehr! Was vermisst Ihr?*

ich suche seit über 5 jahren regelmäßig fast jeden tag bei ebay eine

D.A.M Fighter Carp bzw. Carp Fighter

, karpfenrute . sie ist eine steckrute wo keine wurfgewichtsangaben drauf stehen und sie ist schön schwabbelig , sie hatt eine wunderschöne weiche aktion die im drill von kapitalen richtig spass macht und hatt trotzdem genügend rückrad um karpfen aus krautfeldern raus zu pumpen .

habe leider nur zwei stück davon und brauche eine dritte .


also wenn jemand zufällig noch eine oder mehrere davon hatt bitte anbieten , nehme sie im jeden zustand , von miraus auch reparaturbedürftig .

lg
---------
thomas


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gibt´s einfach nicht mehr! Was vermisst Ihr?*

PS:
Beim Angelzeug vermisse ich eigentlich nichts wirklich.

Die Industrie bietet fast jedes Produkt in fast jeder Qualität. Vielleicht nicht mehr eine bestimmte Marke/Produkt, aber es gibt praktisch alles in gleicher oder ähnlicher Ausführung irgendwo noch zu kriegen oder als mehr oder weniger gute Kopie..

Manches muss man richtig suchen, vieles ist schlicht nicht wegzukriegen (Effzett-Blinker z. B.) ...


----------



## zanderzone (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gibt´s einfach nicht mehr! Was vermisst Ihr?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bin auch bekennender Bierdosenfan ;-)))


Gut, dass ich an der Grenze zu Holland wohne! Gibt dort Gott sei Dank noch kein Dosenpfand!:vik:


----------



## u-see fischer (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gibt´s einfach nicht mehr! Was vermisst Ihr?*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Gut, dass ich an der Grenze zu Holland wohne! Gibt dort Gott sei Dank noch kein Dosenpfand!:vik:



Aber da gibt es doch auch kein Bier. |bigeyes |kopfkrat

Oder nennst Du Heineken etwa Bier?? :q


----------



## feko (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gibt´s einfach nicht mehr! Was vermisst Ihr?*

Dosenbier ist echt praktisch-grade fürs angeln,ist einfach gut zu transportieren.
Trotzdem,als Naturfreund nicht die erste Wahl,da halt Aluminium.
Zu dem Vermissen von Angelzeug....da vermisse ich nicht wirklich viel.
Das schöne ist ja,man kan sich auch weiterentwickeln-ist man mit den Ruten heutzutage nicht mehr zufrieden-läßt man sich halt eine bauen.
Und wie schon gesagt,manches ist nicht wegzudenken,oder es gibt Neuauflagen.Hi-lo,Indianerwobbler usw,usf.
Quali kriegt man auch heute noch-man muß halt genau suchen.Genauso  wie Schrott damals =)
Trotzdem,irgendwie vermisse ich noch etwas die alten Zeiten,als noch nicht die Kormorane in Heerscharen über unsere Gewässer hergefallen sind,ja,wo man sich noch freute einen zu sehen.
Dann hat sich auch vieles in der Gesetzgebung getan,manches zum Guten,manches eher zum Nachteil.


----------



## u-see fischer (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gibt´s einfach nicht mehr! Was vermisst Ihr?*

Ich vermisse eigendlich nichts. 

Im Keller liegen noch gute alte DAM Quick 3002 mit Petticoatspule und leise surrendem Lauf, die letzten "Made in West Germany" Rollen von DAM.
Ruten von Hardy, Bruce & Walker und Daiwa Jaguar (Made in UK) mit Korkgriff und Schieberollenhalte (die tatsächlich auch halten), einen ganzen Berg von Kontakt 400 Kapselrollen, in meinen Augen die besten Kapselrollen schlechthin, um an diesen Ruten gefischt zu werden.
Dort liegen auch noch Balsholzwobbler von Rapala, Bagley usw. die auch ohne Rasseln gafangen haben.

Nur Plözol habe ich nicht mehr. :c


----------



## Purist (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gibt´s einfach nicht mehr! Was vermisst Ihr?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Industrie bietet fast jedes Produkt in fast jeder Qualität.  Vielleicht nicht mehr eine bestimmte Marke/Produkt, aber es gibt  praktisch alles in gleicher oder ähnlicher Ausführung irgendwo noch zu  kriegen oder als mehr oder weniger gute Kopie..



Die Betonung liegt allerdings auf "fast". Bestimmte altbekannte Waren, insbesondere Kunstköder, die früher in jedem zweiten Angelladen zu finden waren, sucht man mit der Lupe, findet sie irgendwann auch wieder, und schüttelt bei den heutigen Liebhaberpreisen des Handels (ich spreche nicht von Sammlerkreisen..) den Kopf. 

Bei anderen Produkten wundert man sich, wie miserabel die Qualität geworden ist und bei wiederum anderen, fragt man sich, warum man so etwas früher eigentlich nie brauchte und das heute auch nicht tut. |supergri



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Manches muss man richtig suchen, vieles ist schlicht nicht wegzukriegen (Effzett-Blinker z. B.) ...



Ohne den Effzett (den Alten, nicht die neuen High-Tech Modelle) wär's ja auch richtig schlimm, so günstig und so verdammt fängig. :q


----------



## GandRalf (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gibt´s einfach nicht mehr! Was vermisst Ihr?*

Ich würde gerne noch mal einen "Hama Pendel" bekommen.

Top Alternative zur Schwingspitze bei Wind!#6


----------



## yukonjack (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gibt´s einfach nicht mehr! Was vermisst Ihr?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bin auch bekennender Bierdosenfan ;-)))



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P0ASPfzz2MA


----------



## zanderzone (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gibt´s einfach nicht mehr! Was vermisst Ihr?*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Aber da gibt es doch auch kein Bier. |bigeyes |kopfkrat
> 
> Oder nennst Du Heineken etwa Bier?? :q



Auf keinen Fall! Aber stell dir vor, Krombacher und Veltins wird auch exportiert


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gibt´s einfach nicht mehr! Was vermisst Ihr?*

Aale in meinem Hausbach|evil:


----------



## volkerm (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gibt´s einfach nicht mehr! Was vermisst Ihr?*

Gescheites Bier in der Schweiz- das Jever ist alle#q.


----------



## angler1996 (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gibt´s einfach nicht mehr! Was vermisst Ihr?*

Jever - im Zusammenhang mit gescheitem Bier|kopfkrat:m
ne, das würde ich nicht vermissen ( Gersdorfer Pilsner wäre ne andere Nummer)
Gruß A.


----------



## thanatos (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gibt´s einfach nicht mehr! Was vermisst Ihr?*

meine Kraft ,meine Zähne,mein dunkles Haar,mein schmerzfreier Rücken und alles was
ich vor 40 Jahren noch hatte |supergri|supergri ,ansonsten bin ich ganz glücklich.Für die materiellen Dinge gibts immer einen Ersatz.


----------



## STORM_2012 (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gibt´s einfach nicht mehr! Was vermisst Ihr?*

Den hier leider seit 2006 nicht mehr zu haben#q. 

http://kunstaasdatabank.nl/show.php?kunstaas_id=164


----------



## wusel345 (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gibt´s einfach nicht mehr! Was vermisst Ihr?*

Die wilden 60er, vor allem die Musik in den Jahren (Beatles, Stones, Hendrix, Who, Yardbirds, Cream, Animals, Spencer Davis und wie sie alle hießen). Eine tolle Zeit, an die ich mich sehr gerne zurück erinnere.


----------



## GandRalf (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gibt´s einfach nicht mehr! Was vermisst Ihr?*

Die Musik gibt es aber doch noch!#6


----------



## wusel345 (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gibt´s einfach nicht mehr! Was vermisst Ihr?*

Moin Ralf. 
Klar gibt es die Musik noch, aber es passte damals halt alles zusammen. Was unsere Eltern in den Jahren 62 - 65 für "Negermusik" hielten war für uns die Befreiung aus dem deutschen Schlagersumpf. Wir lernten abzurocken, ließen uns die Haare wachsen und "emanzipierten" uns unseren Eltern gegenüber auch in Bezug auf Kleidung (Ende der 60er: FlowerPower). 

Drei Freunde (Gitarre, Bass, Schlagzeug) versuchten alles nachzuspielen, was in den einschlägigen Sendern im Radio lief. Der bevorzugte Sender war abends ab 19Uhr Radio Luxemburg, London West One. Zu empfangen auf Kurzwelle. Dort spielten sie das Aktuellste. Wir waren nicht die Besten, aber verdammt laut :q.

Diese Zeit möchte ich nicht missen! Sie hat mir sehr viel gegeben.


----------



## bennyhill (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gibt´s einfach nicht mehr! Was vermisst Ihr?*

http://kunstaasdatabank.nl/show.php?kunstaas_id=164[/QUOTE]

*Besten Dank*
*Sehr interessante Seite !!!
*


----------



## daci7 (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gibt´s einfach nicht mehr! Was vermisst Ihr?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bin auch bekennender Bierdosenfan ;-)))



Außer der besseren Stapelmöglichkeit konnte ich den Teilen noch nie was abgewinnen, bzw. sehe darin keinen Vorteil. Bier muss in ne Flasche und zwar ohne so bescheuerte Metallfolie drum und am liebsten mit "Plömpelverschluss".
:m
Ich vermisse eigentlich nur meine Ruhe am Wasser, aber das hat weniger mit der Zeit als mit dem Raum zu tun.
#h


----------



## Siever (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gibt´s einfach nicht mehr! Was vermisst Ihr?*



daci7 schrieb:


> "Plömpelverschluss".
> :m


Der Plöppverschluss ist ein Grund für mich gewesen, mein altes Lieblingsbier (Fiege) abzusetzen und stattdessen auf Stauder umzusteigen. Das Bier schmeckt seit der Umstellung auf diesen Verschluss schaler (ein Brauer konnte mir auch den genauen Grund dafür nennen).

Was ich wirklich vermisse sind Angeltage mit einem leider verstorbenen Angelkumpel. Er war zwar 40 Jahre älter als ich, aber das spielte am Wasser nie eine Rolle... . Konnte mir vieles bei ihm absehen... .

Materiell vermisse ich beim Angeln vor allem Silstar, auch wenn die Marke zwischendurch immer mal wieder irgendwie auftaucht.


----------



## Dakarangus (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gibt´s einfach nicht mehr! Was vermisst Ihr?*

Ich vermisse die Rublex Veltic Spinner!
Die gibt es zwar noch, kosten aber 6€ statt wie damals 5 MARK!!! 

Und die billig Version "Diabolo" von Balzer bekommt man zunehmend schwerer, die großen Größen gar nicht mehr.

Auch den Rapala Shad Rap als Tieftaucher in 6cm länge vermisse ich, das war ein super Köder für die Bachforellen die im tiefen Wehr standen.
Naja heute würde er vermutlich 14€ kosten und ich würde ihn eh nicht mehr fischen...


----------



## u-see fischer (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gibt´s einfach nicht mehr! Was vermisst Ihr?*



Dakarangus schrieb:


> Ich vermisse die Rublex Veltic Spinner!.....



Sehr feine Teile, kennt heute fast niemand mehr.

Zum Glück habe ich von allen Größen noch min. 2 in den von mir bevorzugten Farben Rot/Gold, Rot/Silber, Grün/Silber und Silber im Keller.


----------



## DJ-Sancho (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gibt´s einfach nicht mehr! Was vermisst Ihr?*

Ich vermiss den illex arnaud 110f mit den 3(!!!) Drillingen... war find ich einer der besten hechtwobbler überhaupt! Gibts den noch irgendwo??

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Purist (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gibt´s einfach nicht mehr! Was vermisst Ihr?*



Dakarangus schrieb:


> Ich vermisse die Rublex Veltic Spinner!
> Die gibt es zwar noch, kosten aber 6€ statt wie damals 5 MARK!!!



Das komische finde ich, das ist europaweit so. In Frankreich sind die u.U. sogar noch teurer. 



Dakarangus schrieb:


> Und die billig Version "Diabolo" von Balzer bekommt man zunehmend schwerer, die großen Größen gar nicht mehr.



Ich halte nicht viel von den Asien-Billigversionen, die Ondexkopien sind grauenhaft, Cormoran hat sie inzwischen auch aus dem Programm genommen. |rolleyes


----------



## thanatos (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gibt´s einfach nicht mehr! Was vermisst Ihr?*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Die wilden 60er, vor allem die Musik in den Jahren (Beatles, Stones, Hendrix, Who, Yardbirds, Cream, Animals, Spencer Davis und wie sie alle hießen). Eine tolle Zeit, an die ich mich sehr gerne zurück erinnere.



da laufen wir ja auf der gleichen Schiene ,nur das meine Eltern mich wegen meiner langen Haare rausgeschmissen haben.
 Das Rapp Gebabbel von meinem Enkel begeistert mich ja auch nicht ,allerdings  hat ermich auch erwischt als bei mir die Eaquels gelaufen sind "sind das nicht auch Nigger?"
 Meine es gibt heut doch auch einige gute Bands wie Gossip
 oder Rammstein um nur zwei zu nennen.Unsere Mucke ham wa doch eh gespeichert und die Erinnerung an unsere tolle ,rebellische Jugend kann uns eh keiner nehmen.#6


----------



## Kauli11 (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gibt´s einfach nicht mehr! Was vermisst Ihr?*

War `ne geile Zeit,
kommt aber leider nie mehr wieder.#d


----------



## Bobster (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gibt´s einfach nicht mehr! Was vermisst Ihr?*



Kauli11 schrieb:


> War `ne geile Zeit,
> kommt aber leider nie mehr wieder.#d



...und das ist auch gut so :q

 Wer sich allerdings musikalisch nicht weiterentwickelt hat,
 immer noch auf dem musikalischen Level der "besten Zeit seines Lebens" herum reitet, tja, der braucht sich nicht wundern.

 Es gibt heute in allen "Geschmacksrichtungen" aktuelle,
 zeitgemäße Musik.......man muss nur wissen wo man sie findet. :m


----------



## bennyhill (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gibt´s einfach nicht mehr! Was vermisst Ihr?*

Es gibt heute in allen "Geschmacksrichtungen" aktuelle,
 zeitgemäße Musik.......man muss nur wissen wo man sie findet. :m[/QUOTE]

*Wer schön, wenn man wieder zur ursprünglichen Fragestellung des Tröts zurück kommt und nicht operettenhaft abschweift.....
Gruß bennyhill
*


----------



## Pikepauly (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gibt´s einfach nicht mehr! Was vermisst Ihr?*

Platil Strong, Shimano Fireblood Rollen und die hochwertigen Teleruten wie es sie früher von DAM und Silstar gab.


----------



## volkerm (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gibt´s einfach nicht mehr! Was vermisst Ihr?*

Loyale Menschen. Ehrlichkeit. Vertrauen.


----------



## Pikepauly (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gibt´s einfach nicht mehr! Was vermisst Ihr?*

Euer vorweihnachtlicher Weltschmerz ist ja rührend, aber es geht um Angelgerät.


----------



## volkerm (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gibt´s einfach nicht mehr! Was vermisst Ihr?*

Exat das.


----------



## Jose (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gibt´s einfach nicht mehr! Was vermisst Ihr?*



Dakarangus schrieb:


> Ich vermisse die Rublex Veltic Spinner!





u-see fischer schrieb:


> Sehr feine Teile, kennt heute fast niemand mehr.



rublex, ja ja.
aber rublex *celta *(evtl. ein paar jahre vor eurer zeit)



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Zum Glück habe ich von allen Größen noch min. 2 in den von mir bevorzugten Farben Rot/Gold, Rot/Silber, Grün/Silber und Silber im Keller.




und das nicht in farben- sondern in ANV , blau, schwarz, silber,  und ausschließlich in größe drei: 
nichts spinnt langsamer, gleichmäßiger, springt auf leichtesten druck an und döbelt ohne ende.

der veltic gefällt mir nicht so. wieso auch. alle döbel sind schon ge"celta"t.

aber richtig ist, rublex ist heute ein fremdwort.
es wird gemeppst, wenn überhaupt. weil sie rublex nicht kennen...

ach ja, hab noch einen sack voll  davon. am rhein aber leider eine der vielen nullnummern.

rublex..., das herz geht auf...


----------



## bennyhill (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gibt´s einfach nicht mehr! Was vermisst Ihr?*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Euer vorweihnachtlicher Weltschmerz ist ja rührend, aber es geht um Angelgerät.



Carbon X *Soft* Schnur
Der original Walleye Runner (das alte Modell)
Silstar Travers X  Ruten


----------



## diemai (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gibt´s einfach nicht mehr! Was vermisst Ihr?*

Ich finde es schade , das es die Firma "HAKUMA" nicht mehr gibt , ....dort gab es qualitativ hochwertige Pilker und Blinker "Made in Germany" , ..........ich habe u. A. noch einige von deren "Hechtkiller"-Blinkern , ...einzigartig , da aus einer Legierung gegossen und nicht aus Blech gestanzt , quasi dreidimensional , ...mit unübertroffenen Wurfeigenschaften .

Ebenfalls die Haltbarkeit der Lackierungen der "HAKUMA"-Köder hat ihresgleichen gesucht .

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Moringotho (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gibt´s einfach nicht mehr! Was vermisst Ihr?*

sers,

 DAM New Dimension Andy Little Carp 
 DAM Quick Finessa III FS (alle grössen)
 Silstar Traverse X (ebenfalls benny!)

 das sind die Sachen die mir am meisten fehlen.

 zum glück hab ich aber noch genug davon (abgesehen von den rollen, da brauch ich immer mal wieder welche als ersatz oder ersatzteillager!) um bei guter pflege noch auf jahre Freude daran haben zu können  |supergri!

 ndt Holger aka Mori


----------



## dib (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gibt´s einfach nicht mehr! Was vermisst Ihr?*



Moringotho schrieb:


> sers,
> 
> DAM New Dimension Andy Little Carp
> DAM Quick Finessa III FS (alle grössen)
> ...


 


da gibts regelmäßig ab und zu ein paar von bei ebay , die andy little new dimension geht da , mit gebrauchsspuren , im schnitt für ungefähr 50 euro das stück auf die reise . also die gibts noch . man muss nur regelmäßig dort suchen , dann findet man sie auch irgendwann .

lg 
-------------
thomas


----------



## thanatos (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Gibt´s einfach nicht mehr! Was vermisst Ihr?*

|supergri tjcha auf´s Thema zurück und es von der materiellen Seite
 betrachtet,es gibt schon einige Sachen die ich ganz toll fand
 und die´s heut nicht mehr gibt,hatte aber noch nie Probleme sie durch was Neues zu ersetzen ,was ebenso gut oder besser
 ist,man muß sich nur bei der Auswahl genug Zeit nehmen!


----------



## Dakarangus (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Gibt´s einfach nicht mehr! Was vermisst Ihr?*



Dakarangus schrieb:


> Ich vermisse die Rublex Veltic Spinner!
> Die gibt es zwar noch, kosten aber 6€ statt wie damals 5 MARK!!!
> 
> Und die billig Version "Diabolo" von Balzer bekommt man zunehmend schwerer, die großen Größen gar nicht mehr.
> ...



ein Update: ein Veltic Größe 6 kostet 8,50€.
die haben sie doch nicht mehr alle, für nen SPINNER!!! #d


----------



## Purist (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Gibt´s einfach nicht mehr! Was vermisst Ihr?*



Dakarangus schrieb:


> ein Update: ein Veltic Größe 6 kostet 8,50€.
> die haben sie doch nicht mehr alle, für nen SPINNER!!! #d



Bei WFT will man eben auch von irgendetwas leben #c


----------



## Dakarangus (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Gibt´s einfach nicht mehr! Was vermisst Ihr?*

Das ist doch nicht mehr normal...
Zumal sie ja mal deutlich billiger waren, also es ging ja auch mal anders, der Beweis ist ja da.

Auch was Marken-Wobbler heute kosten, einen 22€-Wobbler würde ich höchstens durch einen leeren Wirlpool ziehen aber doch nicht mehr durch ein Gewässer, wo der abreißen könnte.
Versteht mich nicht falsch, für ne Rolle gebe ich auch gerne ordentlich Geld aus, aber Kunstköder sind irgendwo Verschleißteile und das muss sich im Preis widerspiegeln.
Ein Ölfilter fürs Auto kostet ja auch keine 500€.

Für mich ist das Praxisfern.

Das ist auch nicht mehr mit "Hobbys sind eben teuer" zu entschuldigen.

Heute muss man wahrscheinlich noch die ein oder andere Jacht in Sant Tropez von irgendwelchen Sub-Konzern-Managern mitfinanzieren.


----------



## Purist (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Gibt´s einfach nicht mehr! Was vermisst Ihr?*



Dakarangus schrieb:


> Für mich ist das Praxisfern.
> 
> Das ist auch nicht mehr mit "Hobbys sind eben teuer" zu entschuldigen.



Du weisst doch auch welchen hippen Trends die Branche folgt.. Als Rublex Spinner noch überall erhältlich und Massenabsatzware waren, gehörten sie bereits nicht zu den billigsten, waren aber deutlich günstiger wie heute. Dann verschwanden sie aus den Läden (Insolvenz des Importeurs oder was auch immer) und wurden z.T. zu Spottpreisen verramscht. 
Heute zahlst du als Marktpreis "Made in Europe", den geringeren Absatz (im Vergleich zu früher) wie auch die Anpassung an den restlichen Kunstködermarkt (Gummizeugs, Japanwobbler, aber eben auch die Mepps Konkurrenz, die keineswegs billiger ist). 
WFT bietet Rublex wieder an, was löblich ist, legt bestimmt aber auch noch den einen oder anderen Euro oben drauf.
Was bei den Preisen aber auch wichtig ist: Solange genug Kunden bereit sind sie zu zahlen, bleiben sie oben. Dann ist auch egal, dass der Spinnermarkt, im Vergleich zur Zeit vor 10-20 Jahren, enorm geschrumpft ist. Das kompensiert man dann auch noch über die Preisgestaltung. |rolleyes

Verglichen mit globalen Preisen gibt's auf dem deutschen Angelgerätemarkt jedoch erstaunlichere "Ausrutscher" wie Luxusblechköder (die Rublex Spinner gibt's in Frankreich oder Polen schließlich auch nicht billiger). Wie hier, speziell in Deutschland, mit Drillingen gedealt wird, welche Mondpreise für Packungen verlangt werden, die noch nicht einmal 10 Stück enthalten, finde ich nicht mehr normal. Hier kann man als Kunde aber leichter flüchten und sich vernünftige Ware zu guten Preisen besorgen, natürlich nicht bei namhaften Händlern und nicht selten Selbstverpackt, außer man greift gleich zur 100er Schachtel (die natürlich die größeren Versandhändler hierzulande gar nicht anbieten)..



Dakarangus schrieb:


> Heute muss man wahrscheinlich noch die ein oder andere Jacht in Sant Tropez von irgendwelchen Sub-Konzern-Managern mitfinanzieren.



Denke lieber an die Investoren, die wollen schließlich jährlich immer mehr Geld sehen. Wie sie das anstellen, siehst du überall im Markt. Der Verbraucher ist denen egal, hauptsache er kauft (oder wird dazu gezwungen).


----------



## thanatos (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Gibt´s einfach nicht mehr! Was vermisst Ihr?*



Dakarangus schrieb:


> ein Update: ein Veltic Größe 6 kostet 8,50€.
> die haben sie doch nicht mehr alle, für nen SPINNER!!! #d



:m nana,sind eben Spinner


----------



## thanatos (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Gibt´s einfach nicht mehr! Was vermisst Ihr?*

Mein Lieblingsspinner war mal der Black Fury von Meps -das Blatt beidseitig
schwarz in Größe 1 für die Bodeforellen ,hat stolze 6,-DM gekostet.War wohl nicht beliebt genug .Gab ihn dann nur noch mit nem Aufkleber .Hab dann
no name Spinner mit guten Laufeigenschaften Stück für einsfufzich entsprechend bemalt ,waren erstaunlicher Weise nicht weniger fängig.


----------



## Schwingspitze (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Gibt´s einfach nicht mehr! Was vermisst Ihr?*

Ich vermisse die gute alte Milbro ( spezielle Schwingspitzenrute )


----------

